# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Usvojen Zakon o volonterstvu

## Mukica

> *Usvojen Zakon o volonterstvu*
> Tomislav Domes
> 
> 23 May 2007
> Hrvatski sabor usvojio je 18. 5. 2007. Zakon o volonterstvu kojim se uređuje položaj svih pravnih i fizičkih osoba uključenih u organizirano volontiranje. 
> 
> Riječ je o prvom zakonu donesenom u Republici Hrvatskoj koji uređuje osnovne pojmove vezane uz volontiranje, načela volontiranja, uvjete, prava i dužnosti volontera te organizatora volontiranja, uvjete sklapanja ugovora o volontiranju, donošenje Etičkog kodeksa, izdavanje potvrde o volontiranju, državne nagrade te nadzor Zakona. 
> 
> *Zakonom se volonterstvo definira kao dobrovoljno ulaganje osobnog vremena, truda, znanja i vještina kojima se obavljaju usluge ili aktivnosti za dobrobit druge osobe ili za opću dobrobit, a obavljaju se bez postojanja uvjeta isplate novčane nagrade ili potraživanja druge imovinske koristi.* 
> ...

----------

